# Gold ore



## Patrick_R (Apr 6, 2012)

I've been given an option to buy gold Ore from a mine in the Philippines. There are several objections I hve going into this such as method of recovery and method of mining but I'm just wondering off hand how hard is it to recover gold from ore on a low budget, and using something like AR. I will brows thru the forum later as wifi here is very unstable. If anyone can pm me some links on the forum about ore I would be very greatful.


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 6, 2012)

An answer to your question borders on the impossible, for the quality of the ore would spell all the difference in the world. However, it's almost dead safe to say that processing gold ore with AR is not generally successful. Ores are not processed with acids, because too much of the ore reacts with the acid, and the wastes that are developed can be troublesome to dispose of. 

You didn't make mention of the quality of the ore, but understand that one ounce of gold per ton is considered high grade where gold is concerned. I have serious doubts that the ore you are being offered would be that good, but even if it contained 20 ounces/ton, you'd earn every dime you extracted, assuming you were successful. 

Be very careful in making a decision to buy gold ores, regardless of the source. Extracting the values may prove to be a challenge you can not meet without a large amount of equipment, equipment that you are not likely to find locally. 

I strongly recommend you explore the technicalities of processing ores before you even consider buying the ore you've been offered. What you must know in order to achieve success may be as complicated as learning to play the piano. Trust me. I've been there, and with an extremely high grade gold ore (better than 325 ounces/ton). 

Harold


----------



## Patrick_R (Apr 7, 2012)

I've been told its a hidden kinda thing. Like gold rush ages ago in Canada. But only the locals know. It may just be a panning operation. I heard someone say ore, also lots of talk about the use of mercury to extract gold. My knowledge is limited


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 7, 2012)

Patrick_R said:


> I've been told its a hidden kinda thing. Like gold rush ages ago in Canada. But only the locals know. It may just be a panning operation. I heard someone say ore, also lots of talk about the use of mercury to extract gold. My knowledge is limited


A good reason to avoid the deal entirely. Do not get blinded by the idea of making money on a subject about which you know nothing. I'm of the opinion that you are at great risk to being scammed. 

Harold


----------



## Patrick_R (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm home now. I will spend the next 2-3 years researching it. If I go back it may be something I look into


----------

